

Google Form export to Google Doc (based on a Template)? - SocksCanClose

I&#x27;m helping a division in my organization systematize a series of standard memoranda that get produced regularly, with slight modifications (e.g. Dear [A], We look forward to meeting [B] at location [C] on date [D]. Please find attached information as requested. Regards, Employee [E] -- where letters equal data inputs we collect through a Google Form). Anybody know of some simple software that would enable us to do this? Thanks!
======
nivertech
Google Apps Script

[https://developers.google.com/apps-
script/](https://developers.google.com/apps-script/)

